# Hi! from grizzo84



## Grizzo84 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi! I am kinda new to mice. rescued a few from a closing pet store and have found them to be great little pets.  They get more attention then the cat ;-)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome Grizzo.
Have nice christmas days.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

